# Pronostico vittoria Champions,Mondiale e pallone d'oro



## 7vinte (2 Aprile 2018)

Qual è il vostro pronostico per la vittoria della Champions League,del Mondiale e del Pallone d'oro? Per me: 

-Champions League: Manchester City; 
-Mondiale: un outsider,il Belgio; 
-Pallone d'Oro: De Bruyne.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Aprile 2018)

CL: Real Madrid
Mondiale: Germania
Pallone d'oro: Ronaldo


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Qual è il vostro pronostico per la vittoria della Champions League,del Mondiale e del Pallone d'oro? Per me:
> 
> -Champions League: Manchester City;
> -Mondiale: un outsider,il Belgio;
> -Pallone d'Oro: De Bruyne.



- City 
- Penso una sudamericana. Spero nella Colombia
- Spero sia l'ultimo anno del duopolio Messi-Ronaldo. Molto difficilmente andrà ad un giocatore diverso da questi due. Ad oggi CR7


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Qual è il vostro pronostico per la vittoria della Champions League,del Mondiale e del Pallone d'oro? Per me:
> 
> -Champions League: Manchester City;
> -Mondiale: un outsider,il Belgio;
> -Pallone d'Oro: De Bruyne.



CL: Barcellona
Mondiale: Brasile
Pallone d'oro: Messi


----------



## fdl68 (2 Aprile 2018)

-Barcellona
-Spagna
-Iniesta


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2018)

Real
Brasile
Neymar o CR


----------

